# Hard to believe this is still available...



## mickeyc (Feb 26, 2015)

http://rochester.craigslist.org/bik/4897370985.html

I don't think I've seen a cleaner, more untouched 55 year old bike.  Price seems very reasonable too.

Mike


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 26, 2015)

It wont be once this damn weather breaks on peoples brain thaw out.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2015)

beautiful condition.


----------



## spoker (Feb 26, 2015)

to much money for an entry level bike


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry,but the twin straightbar bikes are fetching good money lately.i know of two in lesser condition that have sold for more than that locally.one was mine and it sold for 350 bucks.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 26, 2015)

This bike was discussed before and I thought the consensus was it's a repaint?


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 26, 2015)

*Not a repaint.*

ALL original.  Check out the wheels.  Hardly a mark on them.  This is a beautiful "entry level" bike.  Not mine, I just look at Craig's near where my daughter lives.

Mike


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 26, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Sorry,but the twin straightbar bikes are fetching good money lately.i know of two in lesser condition that have sold for more than that locally.one was mine and it sold for 350 bucks.




Amen. That's a nice bike there...mine was the other...


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 27, 2015)

Did Schwinn factory paint jobs feature orange peel?


----------

